# smart prime / 1-2-3 plus



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

That's latex primer for you. IMHO it is really only good for clean new drywall.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Check out the Zinsser Bulls-eye. Shellac base, should stop the rascal.


----------

